# New Dating/Friendship website for people with SA



## Art (Jul 24, 2004)

I was just doing a search on google and saw an ad for this website: socialanxietymatch.com. It looks pretty nice. As far as I know this is the first one just for people with SA.


----------



## gottagetthrough (Jan 25, 2004)

pretty cool, i'm going to join


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

It looks okay. Anyone have any comments who's actually used the service?


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

Very interesting. I'm generally skeptic to sites like that, but this one seems genuine. Whoever made it put in an effort to make the account signup SA targeted. Hopefully it'll take off.

As usual I'm in the wrong country for this sort of thing though :rain but I've made an account anyway.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

No one in my area. Oh well. Not surprised.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

The dates resulting from this site will contain the least conversation, and the most blushing in the history of the dating scene. It sounds like my kinda thing.  Thanks for the tip.


Matt


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

joined, but nobody in my area yet.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

This must be a pretty new site yet. I did the broadest search possible for women of any age from anywhere in the world and it only brought up eight matches :fall


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, I guess it can only get going if people sign up. So I filled out a quick profile.


----------



## shaggy19024 (Sep 6, 2005)

noone in my area


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

Yeah, it looks new to me too. There's like no one under 30 within 100 miles of me. I made an acct to. Don't know why but what the hell.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I hope this site takes off. Anything to raise more awareness and understanding is great.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I couldn't find anyone. But of coarse I live clear up north in Siberia, I mean the UP of Michigan. :lol I even typed in my old zip code back in Iowa and had it to look out 50 miles and still nothing. I even looked in other countries and still nothing.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I did a search for male looking for a female in the USA and only got 6 results... :stu


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Sounds like the odds of finding someone here are better. Although, there's plenty of room for growth of course.  


Matt


----------



## Solstice 67 (Feb 7, 2006)

Madmonkeypoo said:


> Yeah, it looks new to me too. There's like no one under 30 within 100 miles of me.


Aw...come on... give us creepy old dudes a shot! :b :lol


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

thanks for the link.

however, that site seemed more like a test for social anxiety than anything i.e. if your flinch and get a pit in your stomach at the sight of all those scary laughing people, then you have s.a. f*cking stock photo scared the sh!t out of me. of course i scurried away. 

anyway, dating sites aren't my bag but i was curious.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

popeet said:


> thanks for the link.
> 
> however, that site seemed more like a test for social anxiety than anything i.e. if your flinch and get a pit in your stomach at the sight of all those scary laughing people, then you have s.a. f*cking stock photo scared the [email protected]#$ out of me. of course i scurried away.
> 
> anyway, dating sites aren't my bag but i was curious.


Yep, that pic is a curious choice. I think they'd get more people responding if at least a few of those peeps were sweating profusely/blushing/giving the others dirty looks. Perhaps have a guy sitting 5 feet away from the rest of the group. Maybe have one of the women running away in terror. 

Matt


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

^ lol! no doubt.

p.s. your sig makes me roll every time i see it.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

How's it taste m*********r!!!!!!!!!??

Matt


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

There's like nobody on there yet...I guess I'll check back in like six months maybe. :lol


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

The pictures confused me too, haha. 


Anyway, I guess I'll join. Why not?


----------



## Ledd Bullet (Feb 26, 2006)

Eh, I guess I will join, even though the pictures freak me out, and I'm a little bit worried about some of the terms & agreementsa. Also, there's nobody in my area with SA, according to the site's search, but it's still new, so I'll give it some time.


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

I just joined...what the hell, might as well give it a shot.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

Wow, two 21 year olds "viewed" me... I feel special.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I just joined. there is only one girl in New Jersey.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

BeNice said:


> I just joined. there is only one girl in New Jersey.


Haha, I guess you're Chuck?


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

I think most of the members there are from SAS so far 
But hey, people here are nice.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

I think its kind of dumb that you can see who has viewed you, people will be to scared to view others cause they will know.


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

Yikes, the front-page stock photos are an immediate turn off. Bad design for a website of that nature if you ask me.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

AdamCanada said:


> I think its kind of dumb that you can see who has viewed you, people will be to scared to view others cause they will know.


I agree. I know other sites have it so you can shut off that feature, but I don't remember seeing anything like that there.


----------



## Art (Jul 24, 2004)

archaic said:


> AdamCanada said:
> 
> 
> > I think its kind of dumb that you can see who has viewed you, people will be to scared to view others cause they will know.
> ...


I mentioned this to the admin of the site and she promised to disable that feature.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Art said:


> archaic said:
> 
> 
> > AdamCanada said:
> ...


Thank you, Art! :clap


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

:lol Those people in the photo clearly don't have SAD...

No one in my immediate area. That was expected. The national roster for the females is at 20 when I checked. Males, 32.

I'm still iffy about dating sites, but I'll take a peek every now and then.
I haven't checked on my OkCupid profile in almost a month now... :um


----------



## Fragilesoulkitten (Sep 19, 2005)

I joined.

There's only one person who lives in Ontario. :fall :stu


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

It seems to be slowly growing in members. Haven't joined, just looked at it.

I'm curious. What does penpal mean these days? It used to mean snail mail. Does it still mean that, or does it mean e-mail, or either, or what? :stu


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I did a search for females in Missouri and got zero results.

I'm not sure if I will bother joining or not.


----------



## Melatonin (Feb 8, 2005)

Interesting site. I joined for the heck of it. Anyone know who created it?


----------



## lac24 (May 10, 2006)

**

yeah nothing in my area either.


----------



## ccccc5225 (Apr 12, 2006)

No one in my area,either.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

just joined, there's noone from british columbia either


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

Searched for girls in illinois. Zero. I think the only people in there are those who read this thread... :fall


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Check out who owns the site.

http://www.activeunit.com/

The company sells a product.

Dating/Matchmaking website

http://www.activeunit.com/pak_dating.html

Check out the examples.

....

We're just a demo to this company, folks. They don't give a flying **** about people with SA.

....

We're being used.

:cig


----------



## Melatonin (Feb 8, 2005)

BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> Check out who owns the site.
> 
> http://www.activeunit.com/
> 
> ...


Of course the company only cares about selling their product, which in this case is a relatively well-designed dating site template. But the person who bought the product (and it's not cheap) had the SAer's interests in mind when she made it a SA dating site. I've exchanged emails with the founder before and she said she designed it based on her own SAD experiences.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Melatonin said:


> Of course the company only cares about selling their product, which in this case is a relatively well-designed dating site template. But the person who bought the product (and it's not cheap) had the SAer's interests in mind when she made it a SA dating site. I've exchanged emails with the founder before and she said she designed it based on her own SAD experiences.


eh. Not sure why anyone would spend all that cash for a friggin' instasite. A few books from *O'Reilly*, a couple months of studying and messing around, and a good host.... Loads cheaper, you'll actually know how everything works, and you wouldn't have the nasty "template" feeling.

If I'm wrong about the site just being a demo for the company's product, I'm happy.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Lyric Suite said:


> Searched for girls in illinois. Zero. I think the only people in there are those who read this thread... :fall


I've actually gotten messages from a few people who I don't think are connected to SAS at all.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> eh. Not sure why anyone would spend all that cash for a friggin' instasite. A few books from *O'Reilly*, a couple months of studying and messing around, and a good host.... Loads cheaper, you'll actually know how everything works, and you wouldn't have the nasty "template" feeling.


It's obvious don't know anything about making a complex web application. Once you learn an appropriate language (say PHP) and familiarize yourself with a database (MySQL, Oracle or the like) you have months of development and years of testing and improving ahead of you. I've been developing my main script full time for four years and there's still an endless list of improvements I'd like to make. Time is money, so unless you're developing for the puropose of selling it always makes more sense to buy the pre-built product -- though of course you should ideally modify it to make it unique.

Anyhow unless you're seeing something I'm missing you don't know who owns the site. They've purchased domain privacy protection so the only information available in the whois record ( http://www.whois.sc/socialanxietymatch.com ) is about the registrar. The activeunit link is almost certainly part of the script which has to be left there unless the removal of it is purchased (that's standard practice with a lot of scripts).

Now, for a real complaint about the site, there's the fact that the woman's legs are grotesquely dislocated (at least when viewing in Opera or Firefox). That's got to hurt.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Paul said:


> BMSMA1A2B3 said:
> 
> 
> > eh. Not sure why anyone would spend all that cash for a friggin' instasite. A few books from *O'Reilly*, a couple months of studying and messing around, and a good host.... Loads cheaper, you'll actually know how everything works, and you wouldn't have the nasty "template" feeling.
> ...


:wtf



Paul said:


> Once you learn an appropriate language (say PHP) and familiarize yourself with a database (MySQL, Oracle or the like) you have months of development and years of testing and improving ahead of you.


um. Dude. It's a simple personals site.



Paul said:


> I've been developing my main script full time for four years and there's still an endless list of improvements I'd like to make.


Sounds like feature creep. S'ok, tho, I know how that goes.



Paul said:


> Time is money, so unless you're developing for the puropose of selling it always makes more sense to buy the pre-built product -- though of course you should ideally modify it to make it unique.


$2k+ is a little pricey for an instasite. Sorry if that offends you in some way.



Paul said:


> Anyhow unless you're seeing something I'm missing you don't know who owns the site. They've purchased domain privacy protection so the only information available in the whois record ( http://www.whois.sc/socialanxietymatch.com ) is about the registrar.


Didn't even bother getting a copy of the record. *shrug* Wasn't trying to uncover a conspiracy - don't care enough. 

Anyway. Calm down. Don't know if you're involved with the site or what, but it seems like you're taking this way too personally. 

....

I was _just_ about to post this message, but decided to do a little, tiny bit of digging.

....

*[url]http://www.domaintools.com/reverse-ip/?hostname=activeunit.com*[/url]


```
Search Results for 216.131.95.174
25 Results for 216.131.95.174 (Activeunit.com) 

1. 3dsprite.com
2. activeunit.com
3. afpglac.org
4. au78.com
5. availablewarehouses.com
6. beitlercommercial.com
7. belgomel.com
8. blossomfriends.com
9. brestoffice.com
10. bullypc.com
11. collegegreek.com
12. cosyfurniture.com
13. environmental-noise-control.com
14. igomel.com
15. integrity-escrow.com
16. intescrow.com
17. muslimsweethearts.com
18. orangebook.org
19. socialanxietymatch.com
20. stardustindustries.com
21. strumen.com
22. ultimateswingfest.com
23. urlex.info
24. usatrainingpartners.com
25. x-diver.net
```
Interesting list of sites, huh? MuslimSweethearts? BlossomFriends?

What's really interesting are the two escrow sites.

Yeah, uh, um... I can only speak for myself, but... yeah... I'm staying far, far away.


----------

